# Moboot Themes



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Well since ReverendK found out how to create background images for Moboot from jcsullins, I figured i would start a thread
and create some for everyone. So far I've only created one, but check back here, I'll update as i create them.

Note: The only things that bothers me about this is that you still see the image when the rom is loading, this isn't something
I can do anything about, maybe jcsullins will have it so you can turn off the loading messages and go straight to the
cyanogenmod loading screen.

*Note:* Before flashing, Upgrade to Moboot 0.3.5

*Moboot ICS Glossy Themed*
*







*

*Download:*
moboot.joenilan-ICS-v0.3.zip

*Changes:*
Revised my saving to Compress (RLE)
Now only a 1mb Image.

*Other Themes*









*Download:*
http://www.mediafire...04ojctoblgc6i66 

*Credit to:* Zed85 & joenilan











*Download:*
http://www.mediafire...554z7j46edu3bkh

*Credit to: *Mashup from Touchpadboss, Zed85, joenilan

*Instructions:*
Reboot into recovery and flash with TWRP or ClockworkMod

*To revert to stock:*
With Root Explorer or the like, goto /boot and mount as R/W and remove moboot.background.tga

I am not responsible for anything that happens from flashing the .zip


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice. Will ck it out!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## zanix (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks great and works


----------



## METAL1F3 (Sep 11, 2011)

If it would go straight to the cm loading screen I don't think they'd have put it there. I seem to remember green saying something about needing something to replace "ten seconds of darkness" in one of his early cm7 YouTube videos. Also it was in the issues list. Very nice though btw!

Edit: Just flashed. Very nice. Much better looking.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks nice. Is there a way to remove this if one changes one's mind? I opened the zip, and see the moboot.background.tga in the boot directory. If I just copy and paste this into the boot directory, will that accomplish the same thing as flashing your zip? Thanks


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Looks nice. Is there a way to remove this if one changes one's mind? I opened the zip, and see the moboot.background.tga in the boot directory. If I just copy and paste this into the boot directory, will that accomplish the same thing as flashing your zip? Thanks


yes it will do the same thing. If you want to no longer have a background, just delete the tga file

Also OP, you can compress that 3mb file down to 100-200kb by choosing to compress RLE while saving it in photoshop


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

I created a combination of a few images.. hope you like it









You can download the flashable zip here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?04ojctoblgc6i66


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> yes it will do the same thing. If you want to no longer have a background, just delete the tga file
> 
> Also OP, you can compress that 3mb file down to 100-200kb by choosing to compress RLE while saving it in photoshop


thanks i just read this yesterday haha, i'll do it today.



> If it would go straight to the cm loading screen I don't think they'd have put it there. I seem to remember green saying something about needing something to replace "ten seconds of darkness" in one of his early cm7 YouTube videos. Also it was in the issues list. Very nice though btw!
> 
> Edit: Just flashed. Very nice. Much better looking.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki




i didn't mean the loading screen, i meant the screen right after you select what to boot, it shows the messages of whats booting and still has the background beneath it looking all messy, then the CyanogenMod loading picture


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Much nicer than the one the Reverend posted.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is an interesting story on Moboot backgrounds. The above two are two and three megs in size. There is only 30 megs of room in the Boot folder and depending what you have loaded on your TouchPad, there may not be enough room to put the moboot background in that folder. I had to remove TWRP Recovery ulmage to make room in my boot folder. I also tried extracting the moboot.background.tga from the zip and just copied and pasted it into the Boot folder using Root Explorer.

@Zed85, I don't have Photo Shop, so if you could compress your background like Varemenos suggested, I would like to try a smaller file. Really like your background.


----------



## joenilan (Oct 2, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Here is an interesting story on Moboot backgrounds. The above two are two and three megs in size. There is only 30 megs of room in the Boot folder and depending what you have loaded on your TouchPad, there may not be enough room to put the moboot background in that folder. I had to remove TWRP Recovery ulmage to make room in my boot folder. I also tried extracting the moboot.background.tga from the zip and just copied and pasted it into the Boot folder using Root Explorer.
> 
> @Zed85, I don't have Photo Shop, so if you could compress your background like Varemenos suggested, I would like to try a smaller file. Really like your background.


i don't know if you've read but i've updated mine... its now 1.1mb, zed85 will have to fix his.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

I might make one later (probably Tuesday afternoon cause i have an exam on tuesday morning).


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Here is an interesting story on Moboot backgrounds. The above two are two and three megs in size. There is only 30 megs of room in the Boot folder and depending what you have loaded on your TouchPad, there may not be enough room to put the moboot background in that folder. I had to remove TWRP Recovery ulmage to make room in my boot folder. I also tried extracting the moboot.background.tga from the zip and just copied and pasted it into the Boot folder using Root Explorer.
> 
> @Zed85, I don't have Photo Shop, so if you could compress your background like Varemenos suggested, I would like to try a smaller file. Really like your background.


I will create a smaller sized one tomorrow. Hopefully I can find some time for it. Whats the max file size?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## TouchpadBoss (Jan 19, 2012)

Just finished my edition to the themes already up there, hopefully you like it. Just added some extra flare and android at the bottom.

















if you like, you can download and flash for install.
http://www.mediafire.com/?554z7j46edu3bkh

I am not responsible for anything that happens from flashing the .zip. 8)


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

joenilan said:


> i don't know if you've read but i've updated mine... its now 1.1mb, zed85 will have to fix his.


Thank you, I'll give it a try. Here is a kicker, before I deleted the TWRP ulmage, I only had .97MB left in the Boot folder, so even a 1.1MB file would not have fit.
I feel sorry for those guys that are trying tri and quad boot their TouchPad.









Update: Just tried, very cool!!!!


----------



## Dr. Light (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Here is an interesting story on Moboot backgrounds. The above two are two and three megs in size. There is only 30 megs of room in the Boot folder and depending what you have loaded on your TouchPad, there may not be enough room to put the moboot background in that folder. I had to remove TWRP Recovery ulmage to make room in my boot folder. I also tried extracting the moboot.background.tga from the zip and just copied and pasted it into the Boot folder using Root Explorer.
> 
> @Zed85, I don't have Photo Shop, so if you could compress your background like Varemenos suggested, I would like to try a smaller file. Really like your background.


is there anyway to make this boot partition bigger? or would it be super complicated?

does anyone know what "update-uimage" is? (i bought TP used) deleting it would free up 8 megs of space if i can't make the boot parition bigger.


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

so can we reverse this, IE go back to the stock moboot 3.0.5? Tried to flash moboot, still shows the themed moboot. Thanks


----------



## lazeragf (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for this theme. It was just what I needed to make my CM9 install really visually sharp on startup.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

i can't get any of these to work. they are showing up in /boot with he proper permissions but do not display...any ideas?


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

Does the image disappear after you press something in Moboot?


----------



## acura_speed (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm still using moboot 0.3.3, not sure if it is the cause but backgrounds are not working for me either.


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

acura_speed said:


> I'm still using moboot 0.3.3, not sure if it is the cause but backgrounds are not working for me either.


.

Ditto for me. Do you need the newest Mboot? I was hoping this would update it for me too.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

1loudsvt said:


> i can't get any of these to work. they are showing up in /boot with he proper permissions but do not display...any ideas?


Did you update moboot? Themes only work on latest version.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

pinesal said:


> .
> 
> Ditto for me. Do you need the newest Mboot? I was hoping this would update it for me too.


Jup, you need latest version of Moboot.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Light (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone have any idea if update.uimage can be deleted from my boot partition? not trying to get rid of an important system file


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pinesal said:


> I'm still using moboot 0.3.3, not sure if it is the cause but backgrounds are not working for me either.


Guys, like I said in an earlier post, the boot folder might almost be full. I had to remove the TWRP ulmage to make room for the moboot background. When you try to flash it into the boot folder, it will say it installed successfully when infact it did not. And yes, you can delete the update.uimage file. I had to do that to make room for the TWRP ulmage when I unsuccessfully tried to install that. I only had .97 megs of room left when I tried to install the background, so TWRP had to go. Just remember, if you try to update WebOS sometime in the future, it may fail because the boot folder does not have enough room for the update.uimage file that the update places in the boot folder.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Dr. Light said:


> is there anyway to make this boot partition bigger? or would it be super complicated?
> 
> does anyone know what "update-uimage" is? (i bought TP used) deleting it would free up 8 megs of space if i can't make the boot parition bigger.


The guy who knows the answer to that question is probably JC Sullins. He is the author of Moboot and the sd card size fix that increases the size of one's sd card.
My sd card is currently 3.5 gigs vs. the 1.5 that comes stock with a CM install. What about it JC?


----------



## d-larsen (Oct 31, 2011)

Five points for the first person to identify my MOBOOT background!

Download here if you want it! (1.3MB TGA file for background)

Install zip from SD Card under CWM


----------



## pvandenh (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure who else knows (or cares even), but I managed to rename my boot options in moboot.
Isn't very hard.
Just rename the ulmage extension name in /boot (jcsullins basically tells you this in the readme file for moboot 0.3.5).
I renamed my bricked kernel ICS option to simply "Android", just to make it a bit more simple looking on screen in moboot.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pvandenh said:


> Not sure who else knows (or cares even), but I managed to rename my boot options in moboot.
> Isn't very hard.
> Just rename the ulmage extension name in /boot (jcsullins basically tells you this in the readme file for moboot 0.3.5).
> I renamed my bricked kernel ICS option to simply "Android", just to make it a bit more simple looking on screen in moboot.


So you are saying that the file in the boot folder named ulmage.cyanogenMod determines what shows up in Moboot. If I change the name after ulmage. "to whatever I want", that is what will show up on the Moboot menu.


----------



## pvandenh (Sep 11, 2011)

nevertells said:


> So you are saying that the file in the boot folder named ulmage.cyanogenMod determines what shows up in Moboot. If I change the name after ulmage. "to whatever I want", that is what will show up on the Moboot menu.


 It worked for me when I did exactly that.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

pvandenh said:


> It worked for me when I did exactly that.


Thanks


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

nevertells said:


> So you are saying that the file in the boot folder named ulmage.cyanogenMod determines what shows up in Moboot. If I change the name after ulmage. "to whatever I want", that is what will show up on the Moboot menu.


yes but be careful with special characters, spaces and such
also make sure to edit moboot.default with a text editor and change the word "Cyanogenmod" with the name of the default name of the OS you want (for example, if you want cm9 and you named it "Android" then you will have to change cyanogenmod to that).


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> yes but be careful with special characters, spaces and such
> also make sure to edit moboot.default with a text editor and change the word "Cyanogenmod" with the name of the default name of the OS you want (for example, if you want cm9 and you named it "Android" then you will have to change cyanogenmod to that).


Makes sense, if one changes the name of ulmage.cyanogenmod to CM9, and does not change Moboot.default, Moboot won't know what to look or. I would imagine that when Moboot runs and does not see cyanogenmod anymore, it will just stop at the moboot screen until one picks a program to start and selects it.


----------



## chadcraw (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanted to establish ownership on the moboot screen since my last touchpad was stolen and recovered. It's easier to prove this way than a receipt that I may not have ready.It is 2.25mb but still loads quickly.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chadcraw said:


> I wanted to establish ownership on the moboot screen since my last touchpad was stolen and recovered. It's easier to prove this way than a receipt that I may not have ready.It is 2.25mb but still loads quickly.
> 
> View attachment 15927


If you made this with Photo Shop, you can compress that 2.25 mb file down to 100-200kb by choosing to compress RLE while saving it in photoshop. These moboot background need to be as small as possible due to limited space in the Boot folder. Thanks.


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

Easy Peasy. It's a Star Trek (TOS) tricorder.



d-larsen said:


> View attachment 15842
> 
> 
> Five points for the first person to identify my MOBOOT background!
> ...


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a couple:


----------



## chadcraw (Jan 6, 2012)

I could make the file size smaller but I don't need to at the moment since I have plenty of room left. I did use RLE compression but it didn't save me much. I played around a bit with pixels/inch but lost too much resolution and the board wasn't as sharp.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> Here's a couple:


Very nice (blue one), however it could be at least 60px wider and 50px taller. Those of us who have installed TWRP and the CM9Kang kernel, run out of space.

Would you consider updating it? If I update it I'll lose all the nice shadows.

Thanks.


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Very nice (blue one), however it could be at least 60px wider and 50px taller. Those of us who have installed TWRP and the CM9Kang kernel, run out of space.
> 
> Would you consider updating it? If I update it I'll lose all the nice shadows.
> 
> Thanks.


I didn't realize the Touchpad would handle higher than 1024x768 resolution. What resolution do you need?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> I didn't realize the Touchpad would handle higher than 1024x768 resolution. What resolution do you need?


I'm referring to just the moboot box in the middle. 

I have content spilling out the right side and bottom.


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> I'm referring to just the moboot box in the middle.
> 
> I have content spilling out the right side and bottom.


I'm a little slow! 

How's this?:


----------



## d-larsen (Oct 31, 2011)

DiDGr8 said:


> Easy Peasy. It's a Star Trek (TOS) tricorder.


You get the five points!


----------



## firecracker (Oct 13, 2011)

I skimmed through the thread but haven't really had a chance to play with this at all. I was just curious if the Moboot screen is able to be rotated so that it shows in portrait mode instead of landscape?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

firecracker said:


> I skimmed through the thread but haven't really had a chance to play with this at all. I was just curious if the Moboot screen is able to be rotated so that it shows in portrait mode instead of landscape?


Moboot doesn't even do that, so there is no point.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Moboot doesn't even do that, so there is no point.


I didn't know if there was a way to force Moboot to rotate. Thanks for the info!


----------



## situbusitgooddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Been playing with this a while, getting the white menu background in just the right spot!










TGA Download (708K):

http://www.mediafire...4hh2str7rryk3ww


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

situbusitgooddog said:


> Been playing with this a while, getting the white menu background in just the right spot
> 
> looks great, thznks for sharing
> 
> ...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Needs a little flying Droid.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 13, 2011)

I feel like a complete idiot and hope someone can help. I flashed the .zip in CWM before updating Moboot. When I came to the Moboot screen everything looked the same as before. That's when I realized I had to update Moboot. I went ahead and updated Moboot through ACMEInstaller, however, after rebooting, it now looks like the attached file. I have tried to delete the moboot.background.tga with File Explorer, which has root access and the boot folder has R/W access. It looks like the file deletes fine but when I browse to it again, it is still there. Does anyone have any helpful info? Thanks!


----------



## ke1v3y (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

I'm completely new to theming and such, but I figured I'd contribute to the community. I modified the themes in the OP and combined it with another logo from the RootzWiki site (and added an HP logo).

https://rapidshare.com/files/689964601/moboot.background.tga

And yes, I realize it has the same file name as the template I based it on. Feedback?


----------



## sm4rker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice themes! To complete the picture I created a webOS splash image. Just add it to your /boot for a treat!










download at:	http://public.tfield...plash.webos.tga


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

Don`t be a fish moboot theme netkillercat

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/920821

http://dl.dropbox.co...oot%20theme.zip


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

bump


----------

